# bequiet Straight Power 11 650W knackt/klackt ab und zu unter Last



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Community
Problem oben. Spiele nur 2 Spiele, PUBG und Forza Horizon 4. Bei beiden Spielen ist die GPU Auslastung 100 Prozent. Das Klacken/Knistern tritt nur bei PUBG auf. Ist nur ganz kurz (nicht mal ne Sekunde) und passiert anscheinend bei kleineren FPS Einbrüchen. Bitte kann mir einer helfen, habe neulich erst ein Corsair RM750X zurückgeschickt da es sehr laut elektronisch brummte. Kann doch nicht sein dass schon wieder etwas ausgetauscht werden muss... Habe gelesen, dass wenn ein Netzteil Geräusche von sich gibt (außer Lüfter oder evtl leises Summen wegen Strom), soll man es direkt umtauschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2018)

Kommt das knistern direkt vom Netzteil oder der PC-Hardware?


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

Das kann ich nicht genau festlegen, da das zufällig passiert. Hatte aber mal kurz mein Ohr dran, scheint das Netzteil zu sein, jedoch kann ich das schwer von der Grafikkarte unterscheiden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2018)

Dann hau mal last auf die CPU oder Netzteil mit dem Programm OCCT(Home)
Dann hören.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

So habe es getestet, und zwar Power Supply. Nach einiger Zeit fängt es an häufiger rumzuknacken/knistern/klacken. Viel extremer als beim zocken. Kommt meiner Meinung nach aus dem Netzteil. Habe dann sofort abgebrochen, nicht dass noch was passiert... Könnte schon was beschädigt worden sein?


----------



## wikblood (14. Dezember 2018)

Habe derzeit das gleiche Problem und vermute auch das 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 .
Klingt bei mir nach einer tickenden HDD festplatte bei/in bestimmten Situationen.
Lässt sich sogar reproduzieren in Dark Souls 3 oder im Ladebildschirm vom Unigine Superposition.
Es sind Micro Ruckler, nur vermute ich das das ticken diese auslöst und nicht andersherum.
Habe es bis jetzt leider nur geschafft die gpu Stromversorgung  zu tauschen, leider kein erfolg .
Ich betreibe damit nen 2700x / x470MB / 1080ti sowie 2 ssd´s und diverse lüfter.
Noch eine Gemeinsamkeit betreibe auch eine  Alphacool Eisbaer LT nur in der 360 version.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

wikblood schrieb:


> Habe derzeit das gleiche Problem und vermute auch das 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 .
> Klingt bei mir nach einer tickenden HDD festplatte bei/in bestimmten Situationen.
> Lässt sich sogar reproduzieren in Dark Souls 3 oder im Ladebildschirm vom Unigine Superposition.
> Es sind Micro Ruckler, nur vermute ich das das ticken diese auslöst und nicht andersherum.
> ...



Okay, interessant. Ja lässt sich mit einer HDD vergleichen, nur etwas ''elektronischer''. Naja, immerhin bin ich nicht der Einzige...

Edit: Du könntest ja auch mal das Programm testen, ob es sich dann genauso anhört wie bei mir.


----------



## wikblood (14. Dezember 2018)

Bin leider derzeit auf arbeit .
Werde Dienstag mal weiter Testen und mein altes Netzteil versuchen


----------



## dreamdomain (15. Dezember 2018)

wikblood schrieb:


> Bin leider derzeit auf arbeit .
> Werde Dienstag mal weiter Testen und mein altes Netzteil versuchen



Werde vermutlich am Montag bei be quiet anrufen und von deren Express Austausch Gebrauch machen. Heißt: Probleme schildern -> bequiet schickt das gleiche Netzteil kostenfrei zu -> dazu erhält man einen Rücksendeaufkleber für das alte -> wenn sie beim Testen den Fehler nicht feststellen können, zahlt man 49 Euro

Edit: Was meint ihr, kann ich bis das Ersatzgerät ankommt auf dem PC noch zocken? Oder lieber lassen? Komischerweise tritt das Problem nur in PUBG auf, in Forza Horizon 4 nicht. Jedoch trat es ja viel stärker beim Testen mit OCCT auf...


----------



## wikblood (15. Dezember 2018)

Denke nicht das Jemand auf die Gefahr hin das doch etwas kaputt geht dir sagt das du weiter spielen kannst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> So habe es getestet, und zwar Power Supply. Nach einiger Zeit fängt es an häufiger rumzuknacken/knistern/klacken. Viel extremer als beim zocken. Kommt meiner Meinung nach aus dem Netzteil. Habe dann sofort abgebrochen, nicht dass noch was passiert... Könnte schon was beschädigt worden sein?



Austauschen lassen durch den Händler, so was kann passieren.
Ich würde das Netzteil *nicht* weiter verwenden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2018)

Steckt der 230V-Stecker richtig fest in der Buchse?


----------



## dreamdomain (15. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Steckt der 230V-Stecker richtig fest in der Buchse?



Ja, hab gerade nochmal gedrückt und dann drückt man schon das Blech etwas ein  Also nicht permanent, aber zeigt, dass der Stecker feste drin ist, soweit es eben geht.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Austauschen lassen durch den Händler, so was kann passieren.
> Ich würde das Netzteil *nicht* weiter verwenden.



Problem ist, ich muss ein Referat vorbereiten. Kann ich den PC wenigstens dafür nutzen?

Ach ja, und kann ich das Netzteil auch über bequiet per Express Austausch reklamieren? Soll ja sehr schnell gehen. Habe bei Alternate bestellt, da geht sowas auch schnell von der Hand.


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Dezember 2018)

Nätürlich kann man genauestens Geräusche orten wo sie herkommen können. Ein Heatsetmicro nutzen oder eine Papierröhre/leere Zewarolle tuts auch.


----------



## wikblood (18. Dezember 2018)

Habe auch gerade denn OCCT im Power Supply laufen lassen und es fängt sofort an zu ticken.

Im  link das Geräusch aus dem Ladebildschirm des Superposition Benchmark.

YouTube

Habe gerade mein altes Corsair TX750v2 eingebaut und das ticken ist weg.
Nur leider ist dies schon etwas älter und brummt/fiepst/röhrt dauerhaft !


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Dezember 2018)

wikblood schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade denn OCCT im Power Supply laufen lassen und es fängt sofort an zu ticken.
> 
> Im  link das Geräusch aus dem Ladebildschirm des Superposition Benchmark.
> 
> ...



Hört sich bei mir genauso an! Habe bei be quiet angerufen, die wollten mir ein Austauschgerät über diesen Express Service schicken. Schön und gut. Nur steht meine Seriennummer als RMA im System. Obwohl ich das Netzteil extra bei Alternate gekauft habe um ohne Risiko Neuware zu bekommen. Das Netzteil ist auch Neuware, der Karton war eingeschweißt, und auch beim Verschluss war so ein Seal Sticker drauf. Die meinten erst eventuell stimmt die SN auf der Alternate Rechnung nicht. Es ist aber dieselbe wie auf dem Karton des NT und auf dem NT selbst. Der nette Herr ist aber gestern noch extra kurz vor Feierabend in die RMA Abteilung um der Sache mal nachzugehen. Heute werde ich dann mehr wissen. Hoffe mal, dass ich mein Austauschgerät noch vor dem Wochenende bekomme...

Edit: Das Austauschgerät ist schon versandt, habe auch schon die Sendungsnummer. Ich vermute, dass es Donnerstag ankommen. 

Edit: Übrigens, bei bequiet meinten sie, dass ihnen das geschilderte Problem nicht bekannt sei. @wikblood Wäre doch interessant, wie bq reagiert wenn du auch anrufst und dein Netzteil reklamierst.


----------



## wikblood (20. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist auch eins Unterwegs !


----------



## dreamdomain (20. Dezember 2018)

wikblood schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch eins Unterwegs !



Gut zu hören. Meins kommt heute. Werde OCCT dann nochmal drüberlaufen lassen. Könntest du ja auch machen und dann berichten 

Edit: Habe von bequiet ein Straight Power 11 850W bekommen. Davor hatte ich ja ein 650W. Die 850W sind mehr als unnötig, aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt in der Zukunft CrossFire zum Einsatz.

Edit 2: So, beim Test mit OCCT konnte ich keine verdächtigen Geräusche feststellen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kundenservice von bequiet.


----------



## wikblood (20. Dezember 2018)

Das Hört sich gut an, dann sollte es das bei mir auch gewesen sein.
Bin Leider wieder auf arbeit und erst nach Weihnachten kommt die Gewissheit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gut, hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Corsair Netzteil, aber wurde ohne Probleme getauscht. OCCT ist da schon praktisch zum Prüfen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wikblood (28. Dezember 2018)

Neues/Ersatz Netzteil (Straight Power 11 750W ) ist frei von Störgeräuschen  und diese Micro-ruckler sind auch weg !
Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Kundenservice, und ich bin gespannt ob bequiet etwas herausfindet.


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Dezember 2018)

wikblood schrieb:


> Neues/Ersatz Netzteil (Straight Power 11 750W ) ist frei von Störgeräuschen  und diese Micro-ruckler sind auch weg !
> Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Kundenservice, und ich bin gespannt ob bequiet etwas herausfindet.



Schön zu hören! Ich glaube, dass bequiet die beiden defekten Netzteile einfach in den Müll wirft


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Schön zu hören! Ich glaube, dass bequiet die beiden defekten Netzteile einfach in den Müll wirft



Es wird viel in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Schön zu hören! Ich glaube, dass bequiet die beiden defekten Netzteile einfach in den Müll wirft


Ich glaube das macht nicht nur beQuiet. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zimmerzirwes123 (19. August 2019)

Hi&Hallo in die Runde, 

Wollte mal fragen, was genau sich ergeben hat. Ich habe die selben Probleme bei verschiedenen Spielen und dachte erst, dass es von meiner Vega 56 kommt. Das klicken kommt aber definitiv vom Netzteil und zusätzlich bricht die Framerate ein. 

Musstet ihr die 49 Euro zahlen?

Ich hab Be Quiet jetzt angeschrieben und um einen Austausch gebeten. 

Grüße und Danke, dass ihr mein Problem so genau beschrieben habt.


----------



## Artur1338 (9. Januar 2020)

@Zimmerzirwes123 Hast du dein Netzteil getauscht bekommen ? Habe keine Lust meins einzuschicken und dann 49€ bei 100€ Neupreis zu bezahlen damit die mir sagen, das bei denen das Klicken wie in 90% der Zeit bei mir nicht Auftritt.

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------

